# Multifunction steering wheel-mk4



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,
I have just installed a new multifunction steering wheel on mk4 golf. The issue is that the lights of the buttons, on the steering, is very low & barely seen at night. Is that normal? Could I do anything for the buttons so that the lights be more clear?

Thanks in advance for your advise


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

"New", as in new-to-you (re: used part), I'm guessing? 
Replacing an existing MFSW, or is this a retrofit? 
If it's a retrofit, is this a CAN or non-CAN setup? 

If it's a retrofit, and a non-CAN car, did you remember to connect the instrument lighting circuit to the correct pin on the MFSW relay socket? Without that feed, the lights will be on very dim when the key is ON (normal), but won't increase in brightness when you turn the lights on.


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks C, Yea it's a used part, but looks clean though.


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

& it's a retrofit.


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

I will try to search the internet for the correct pin on the MFSW relay socket. But if I have an illustrative photo would be great  & will return back to u.
Thank u cuppie.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This is for a B5.5 Passat, but, the wiring is the same for a MkIV Golf:
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/b...de-multi-function-steering-wheel-install.html


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very helpful, maybe it's dim because I didn't use the mfsw relay socket. Thanks God the horn is working.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Not using the relay socket is okay, so long as everything is connected to the correct pins on the relay. Having the proper socket just makes it cleaner, gives you proper mounting for the relay, and makes future servicing / diagnosing issues easier.


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

Where do the can low and high connect? I'm installing a 451 right now in my 04 gli and thats all thats left.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

vwabbitman said:


> Where do the can low and high connect? I'm installing a 451 right now in my 04 gli and thats all thats left.


 Probably the easiest place to tap the body CAN would be at the radio. 
I'll add a friendly reminder that you absolutely MUST use twisted-pair wiring for that circuit.


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

can someone explain this one to me... 

9 - Brown/Yellow - Dual Tone Horn Relay, Run wire to S1/6. This is the leftmost connector on the bottom relay panel. Cut the original wire at S1/6 and make sure to leave enough to solder in at either end. The wire that has been cut (running into the harness, not connector) runs to T5b/3. This USED to be the horn but with the MFSW it is now the switch power. I wired this end into T18c/12 and then 75x (switched power).

here is what i can figure... the wire from the harness to s1/6 gets attached to the t5b/3 on the cancel ring and t18c/9 and t18c/12 get attached together and ran to 75x. what i cant figure out is what do i do with the connector side of s1/6?

Am i even close?


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

so i found this... is this correct for 451 relay? t18c/12 isnt needed? connector side of s1/6 connects to t18/9 and harness side of s1/6 goes to 75x?

T18c Pin - color/stripe - function
1 - orange/brown - CAN Low (in 2002+ cars that use 451 relay and CAN)
2 - - no connection
3 - orange/brown - CAN High (in 2002+ cars that use 451 relay and CAN)
4 - black/white - Cruise related, clip on to wire from T10s/4 or T10s/7 from signal stalk, or tap-in to T10e/3 (connector in water-tight box)
5 - lavender - REM wire for remote control of radio, to T20/11 "green" connector behind radio head unit, not needed when using 451 and CAN
6 - green/purple - K-wire (diagnostic wire) T16/7 in instrument panel wiring harness, (OBDII port), below inst. panel, left
7 - - no connection
8 - red/yellow - Cruise - tap-in to T10e/2 in water tight box
*9 - brown/yellow - connect to horn relay, S1/6 (bottom left on relay panel, marked "53"), cut wire that is already connected there (it currently goes to T5b/3 on steering wheel) leaving a stub of a few inches from S1/6, and crimp T18c/9 to the stub of S1/6*
10- brown - Ground, 1 in instrument panel wiring harness (Brown wires above clutch)
11- - no connection
*12- black/red - 12V switched, connect to Fuse 5 in fuse panel (7.5 Amps) When connecting, you should splice this T18c/12 wire AND the wire from T5b/3 that you cut from S1/6 above together into the wire from Fuse 5. Therefore 12V switched from Fuse 5 should go to the middle of T5b/3 on cancelling ring AS WELL AS pin 12 on T18c-- T18c/12 does NOT need this w/ CAN (451), BUT T5b/3 STILL DOES!*
13- red/green - 12V power, connect to fuse 40 in the fuse-panel but if you don't do that, you should use an in-line fuse
14- red/grey - Cruise - tap-in to T10e/9 in water tight box
15- grey/blue - ILLUM wire - tap in to T3c/3 in instrument panel light dimmer switch... Not needed w/ CAN (451)
16- blue - Cruise - tap-in to T10e/1 in water tight box
17- - no connection
18- yellow - Horn, T5b/1 on cancelling ring (at steering wheel) you will probably have to add this wire, it is on the far right of the yellow T5B/1 connector on the steering column as you are looking at the steering column.


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

figured it out and found another problem... vagcom has communication with the 451 relay. but no comm with steering wheel... got this code. 

Thursday,22,November,2018,20:52:09:04799
VCDS Version: Release 18.9.0 (x64) Running on Windows 10 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: NONE
Control Module Part Number: ÿˆ
Component and/or Version: 1J0907487A Lenkradelektronik 
Software Coding: 0005
Work Shop Code: 
Additional Info: 1J0907487A Lenkradelektronik 0005
VCID: 8640CBAFA035127A6F-5184
1 Fault Found:

01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
49-00 - No Communications


so now i gotta figure that out. i think i know where the problem is but im not sure. does anyone with a 451 relay have a picture of the t5 connection showing the proper wire placement? i think i did that part wrong. even though i put the new wire in the only open spot... may have done that wrong.


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

nvm it works now. well lights up. gonna go test drive it. apparently i forgot to connect the switched power wire i dropped behind the relay panel... next step is getting a adapter so i can control my pioneer head unit with the steering wheel controls. that and trying to find a mk5+ mfsw that will work... i like them better.


----------

